# Laverne had her foal



## Jane=P (Jun 16, 2010)

Remember the pony & donkey we rescued,but we couldn't save the pony, and then found out the donkey was bred. Well something good has come from all that sadness. Laverne the donkey had her foal last night, she needed some help from my husband. I was at work . He had to fix a leg and help pull (tight fit) and this is what we have. A beautiful black Jenny ( girl). No name yet. She is so friendly ,follows you around , just like her momma. She looks perfect, I was worried after all her mom had been thru. Here is picture of her






you can watch her here


JANE


----------



## shoegirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats Jane, so glad both are healthy and happy. Laverne looks so much better.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG is she precious! Mom loks like she is such a good Momma with her baby. CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful bouncing little girl.

Corinne


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 16, 2010)

She is so adorable,thanks for the update



.


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad everything turned out OK. The foal looks healthy and Laverne looks happy. Congrats!


----------



## copperwood farm (Jun 23, 2010)

SOOOO cute, That Jenny was lucky to have found you.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

she is adorable Jane... congratulations!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww..she is so cute...congrats!


----------

